# Gah! Digigrade legs!



## dakari_ceychi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have my underarmour done for my legs, I have the knee foam sewed on both legs, as well as the back ankle foam.

I have a footed pajama pattern cut out and all sewed. And it is very big on me. And I don't effing know where to start to get it to fit better.!!

Let alone trying to even pin the legs around the foam to at least get the legs fitted. I just am soo frustrated I want to throw everything across the room. I just can't get it pinned right to look right or even know where to pin it. As much as I look at different sites for help/tutorials I just get even more lost and confused! 

And it's pissing me off!

It's all in a cheap test fabric. I've made a shirt before, but for this i think I need to get the legs pinned and fitted then the top part will be easier.   But i just dont know


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 26, 2011)

I am not exactly following what you wrote, but this link might help.

http://www.matrices.net/digitigrade.asp


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tried, but the way I already have the padding in place and sewn I'm having trouble fitting the straightened leg. I have a straight leg over the padding. But when it comes to trying to pin/sew/dart/fit the leg to the shape I am lost. 

The area above the knee padding, below the knee padding, and the back of the knee is what I am having trouble with. I've never done something to be fitted like this, just loose things. I'll put everything on and take a pic and post to see if that will help.


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Mar 26, 2011)

Is where I am so far and incase i messed up here is the link. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5471562/


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 26, 2011)

Take a pair of your pants, stuff them full of socks and underwear or whatever, then put the foam on them.  Then pin the fabric around the whole 'doll'.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 27, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Take a pair of your pants, stuff them full of socks and underwear or whatever, then put the foam on them.  Then pin the fabric around the whole 'doll'.



Good idea but a quick Duct Tape Double from the waist down would be better. A DTD could be stuffed with crumpled newsprint to bulk it up, then the UnderArmor put on top of that. Makes it easy to fit the legs that way, I would think.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 27, 2011)

Something else about the Matrices tutorial - If you note the view with the fur on, the legs are tight, not baggy. I would suggest fully pinning the material like it shown stitched, then put it on pins-out to see what needs adjusting before sewing. I think by trying to pin it a little at a time, the fabric puckers and pulls, making it hard to tell what's going on.


----------

